# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Lillith présentation

## Lillith

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai toujours voulu un chien depuis enfant maintenant que je vais enfin avoir une maison avec jardin je souhaiterais adopté un chien. Bien évidemment je préférai que sa soit un chien de refuge pour lui donner une nouvelle chance dans la vie  :Smile:  

J'étais une grande fan d'Akita inu mais plus je me suis renseigner sur la race plus j'ai vu des incompatibilités entre lui est moi  :Frown: 

Après moultes recherche du chien "parfait" qui me correspondrait je suis tombé par Hasard sur l'Eurasier *-*  
Il est le chien que j'attendais dans son caractère comportement et ses instincts  :Smile: 

Je ne suis pas pressé d'adopter (je rénove ma maison d'abord  :Smile:  )

Je vous avoue que je souhaiterait adopté un chien de max 1 an et demi/2 ans ^^' en plus si il est gros et noir mama sa serait idéal #jereve ^^

Voilà voilà c t ma petite présentation. Si connaissez des associations d'eurasier où que vous avez des conseils particulier pour la race (santé ect...) Je suis preneuse  :Smile:

----------

